

Git-sweep: a tool to remove your merged feature branches - robmadole
https://github.com/arc90/git-sweep

======
robmadole
This is the first public release of this tool, if you run into any problems
please let me know. <https://github.com/arc90/git-sweep/issues>

------
bittersweet
The fun thing is, because you named it git-sweep, you can use it like a
regular git command instead of needing to use git-sweep, for example: git
sweep preview

